# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How do you say "dream" in your language?

## dodobird

I'm interested to know how you say the word Dream in many languages.
I'll start:
English: Dream
Hebrew: Halom ( ha is pronounced thraoty )
Finnish: Uni
Swedish: Dröm
Norweigian: Drøm
Danish: Drøm
Dutch: Wensdroom
German:  Traum
Italian: Sogno
Serbian:  San
Tolkien's Elvish ( Quenya and sindarin):  ólor
ASL: 
Pig Latin: eam-dray
Slovene: Sanje ( Dream(s) it only has plural form)
French: rêve
spanish: sueño
chinese: mèng
Tagalog: panaginip
Russian: son (сон)
Japanese: Yume (You-may) No stress on any of the syllables.
Portuguese: sonho

----------


## Snooze

Finnish: Uni

----------


## Artificial Lifeform

Swedish: Dr&#246;m
Norweigian: Dr&#248;m
Danish: Dr&#248;mme
Dutch: Wensdroom

----------


## Seeker

Not a native German speaker, but I speak some.

German:  Traum

----------


## Marvo

"Dr&#248;mme" is pluralis. In danish, the singular form is simply "Dr&#248;m".

----------


## Sornaensis

Italian: Sogno

----------


## Baalzamon

Serbian:  
Dreaming - Sanjati
Dream - San

----------


## dodobird

Tolkien's Elvish ( Quenya and sindarin):  &#243;lor

----------


## skysaw

In ASL:

----------


## Burns

eam-dray  ::chuckle::

----------


## dodobird

eh? is that in catish?

----------


## Burns

actually, it's Pig Latin :p

----------


## Bonsay

Slovene:
Dream(s) - Sanje (it only has plural form)

----------


## stuetzl

French: r&#234;ve (i'm not French, but this is an easy word)

----------


## thafrenchman

french: r&#234;ve
spanish: sue&#241;o
chinese: m&#232;ng

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I think in Tagalog it's "panaginip" [or that could be a different dialect, I'm learning my tongue yet no ever tells me which one it is...]

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

Russian: son (сон)

----------


## dodobird

> I think in Tagalog it's "panaginip" [or that could be a different dialect, I'm learning my tongue yet no ever tells me which one it is...]



What is Tagalog?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Tagalog is the national language of the Philippines, but don't confuse it as a language itself... it's really considered a dialect [I have no idea then what the 'real' language of the pinnoy is... PS- pinnoy= filipino person]

----------


## Fiducio

Japanese [Nihongo] - Yume (You-may) No stress on any of the syllables.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

AH! My language wasn't mentioned yet!  :smiley: 
Portuguese: sonho

----------


## ~Erin~

Englsih: Dream 
French: Rêve

----------


## stuetzl

In ancient latin there are several words for different types of dreams:
- somnium (like _sommeil_ in French but with the connotation of being a "chimera"/"phantasm")
- insomnium (cp. "insomnia" but I don't think the romans used it that way)
- visum (results vom "videre" = see; could mean as well "face" and "apparition")

Maybe there's someone else who can assure that because it's been a while with my last latin lesson...

----------


## dodobird

Ahh it doesn't let me edit the list anymore! (There is no edit button )
Anyone know why?

----------


## Moonbeam

I think there is a limited time to edit.  PM asher and ask him?  Maybe he will change it.

I don't know anymore languages (good one, Burns) but how about some more dream terms?  Incubus and succubus?

----------


## dodobird

> I think there is a limited time to edit.  PM asher and ask him?  Maybe he will change it.
> 
> I don't know anymore languages (good one, Burns) but how about some more dream terms?  Incubus and succubus?



cool, I never heard of Incubus and succubus before and I just checked it. I wish succubus visit me, I can let her play with my Wubbin :p

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

> cool, I never heard of Incubus and succubus before and I just checked it. I wish succubus visit me, I can let her play with my Wubbin :p







> *Middle Eastern belief*
> 
> A Middle Eastern version of the succubus known as "um al duwayce" (أٌم الدويس) portrays this succubus as a beautiful, alluringly scented woman who wanders the desert on the hooves of a donkey. While other forms of the succubus participate in sexual intercourse to collect semen and become impregnated, this particular succubus is instead a judge of character and exacts revenge on those who commit adultery. She attempts to lure these men to have intercourse with her, at which time sharp razors within her vagina slice off the partner's penis, leaving him in agonizing pain. Having rendered the man helpless, she turns into her true form and proceeds to eat him alive.



 :Eek:  I don't know if I'd risk that.

----------


## dodobird

> I don't know if I'd risk that.
> 
> Quote:
> *Middle Eastern belief*
> 
> A Middle Eastern version of the succubus known as "um al duwayce" (أٌم الدويس) portrays this succubus as a beautiful, alluringly scented woman who wanders the desert on the hooves of a donkey. While other forms of the succubus participate in sexual intercourse to collect semen and become impregnated, this particular succubus is instead a judge of character and exacts revenge on those who commit adultery. She attempts to lure these men to have intercourse with her, at which time sharp razors within her vagina slice off the partner's penis, leaving him in agonizing pain. Having rendered the man helpless, she turns into her true form and proceeds to eat him alive.



Eeeeek!  :Eek:  But I'm not afraid because I'm single so it will not be adultery.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

...Dodobird... I don't think Um al duwayce would make an exception... prey is prey after all [just like a starving child's not picky on what they eat... I don't think she would be either...]

----------


## Moonbeam

Sorry dodobird, I didn't mean to get you sliced up and eaten; I didn't really know all the details.

----------


## Keurslager

Well, say droom instead of "wensdroom", I'm dutch and I've never even heard that word. Literally wensdroom means wish dream, but droom is just a regular dream

----------


## LucidMike14

dream. lol

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

well i don't know much esperanto but it hasnt been mentioned so i will add it.

either revo or sonĝo

----------


## dodobird

> ...Dodobird... I don't think Um al duwayce would make an exception... prey is prey after all [just like a starving child's not picky on what they eat... I don't think she would be either...]



eek, then I would hide under the bed. 
Thanks you guys for all the translations! Keep them coming if you have any. I can't edit the original list, but soon I will make a complete list from all the words.  :smiley:

----------


## Vortex

Irish, dream =  
brionglóid 
or taibreamh

----------


## LucidMike14

Ohh I misunderstood I think. You mean in my heritage? I am mostly Irish, so briongl&#243;id

----------


## Neko

This is one we should all know:

Greek for "dream" is όνειρο (oneiro)  :smiley:

----------


## Paranoid Society

let me add not named one.

in Korea, i and we say  dream "kkoom"

----------


## CryoDragoon

In Dutch it's just "Droom" [dʁoːm]

Without the "wens"

If you say "wensdroom", you actually mean a 'wish' (literal translation is 'wishdream')...

So the meaning will become something like this:
"Het is mijn droom om een acteur te worden." - "It is my dream to become an actor."
"Het is mijn wens om een acteur te worden." - "It is my wish to become an actor."
"Mijn wensdroom is om een acteur te worden." - "My dream/wish is to become an actor."

Wensdroom, however, is rarely used these days... When you want to talk about your "wish" or "dream", you USE the words "Wens" en "Droom". (darn... I got a bit Dutch in there... just replace 'en' with 'and')

In contrary to the true meaning of "dream":
"Ik heb gisteren toch zo'n nare droom gehad." - "I've had such a terrible dream yesterday."

I love Dutch ^^

By the way... I don't know much about Japanese, so forgive me if I'm wrong, but don't you actually pronounce it differently?
I even looked it up, and I found this: http://japanese.about.com/bl50kanji_yume.htm (click on the little red speaker icon)
That definately doesn't sound like "You - May"... 


Gotta love languages ^^

----------


## CryoDragoon

Too serious for this topic, eh?

I hate it when I'm the last poster in a thread... Makes it look like I killed it...

----------


## Bonsay

So your wensdroom is for this thread to continue? Mijn aswell...  :smiley:

----------


## lostification

Sapnaa

----------


## TempleGuard

Bulgarian - сън .

----------


## Xox

Urdu - Kaab

----------


## Xox

> Sapnaa




That must be Hindi, right?

----------


## sunflower

Irish:taibhreamh

----------


## Toxin

Macedonian: Son (Сон)

----------


## Thylacoleo

Czech: sen
Icelandic: dreym

-Tl

----------


## Kitties

> Japanese [Nihongo] - Yume (You-may) No stress on any of the syllables.



夢? (:

----------


## tokyo_kurikinton

> 夢? (:



That is the correct kanji. 悪夢 means nightmare (akumu) lit. bad/evil dream.

I'd disagree that it should be written as you-may. It should be written as you-meh. If you write it as you-may, it sounds like 有名、 which means famous.

----------


## george

estonian - unenägu

----------


## muhlio

сън - pronounced "sun" - Bulgarian

----------


## bro

I'm going to have to go with "Dream".

----------


## Pyrofan1

In my made up language: nosilaerocvius (pronounced no-sil-air-er-oct-vise-us) literally: night vision.

----------


## jonesn

Greek - Oneiro

----------


## SickDreams

swedish

dream: dröm 

dreaming: drömmer

----------


## Zatoichi

> Swedish: Dr&#246;m
> Norweigian: Dr&#248;m
> Danish: Dr&#248;mme
> Dutch: Wensdroom



Uhm, dutch: wensdroom means: dreamwish

"droom" is the actual dutch/flemish word for dream.

and yes my ava means dream  ::D: . I made my ava before the start of this thread...  ::D:

----------


## tokyo_kurikinton

> Uhm, dutch: wensdroom means: dreamwish
> 
> "droom" is the actual dutch/flemish word for dream.
> 
> and yes my ava means dream . I made my ava before the start of this thread...



Uhhh, not the one I'm seeing. That is AI, meaning love.

The kanji for dream is different.

----------


## Silverwing

Similar to Dutch, but i see no one has mentioned Afrikaans. "Droom"

----------


## Kitties

> and yes my ava means dream . I made my ava before the start of this thread...



Isn't that the kanji for 'ai' (love)? o.o
EDIT: Whoops, sorry, didn't see that post two posts above mine xDD;

----------


## heyy

Cantonese: mung

----------


## Zatoichi

> Uhhh, not the one I'm seeing. That is AI, meaning love.
> 
> The kanji for dream is different.



Yeah I changed it :p.

edit: this better, changed it again  :smiley: .

----------


## tokyo_kurikinton

> Yeah I changed it :p.
> 
> edit: this better, changed it again .



That's the one  ::D:

----------


## acta_est_fabula

turkish: rüya

----------


## gyerenfeli

> In my made up language: nosilaerocvius (pronounced no-sil-air-er-oct-vise-us) literally: night vision.



I've created my own language too(and used it quite a lot in a role play game on-line), in which dream is meadr. Dreaming would be ngmieadr. This language of mine is actually better to type and write than to actually pronounce.  ::D:  If you can figure out a pronuciation, more power to you.

My actual language is American English, so it would be a 'duh' statement to say dream in my language is dream.

----------


## Shark Rider

Bulgarian: сън
French: r&#234;ve
English: dream   (those are my 3 languages)
Latin: somnium  (i dont speak latin but i think it's cool)

----------


## Mink

*Russian:* Мечта
*Arabic:* الحلم
*Greek:* Ονειρο
*Italian:* Sogno
*Pig Latin:* Reamday

*English:* dream
*Dutch:* dream
*German:* dream
*Potuguese:* dream
*Spanish:* dream

----------


## BlaMo

Latvian:  Sapnis
 :smiley:

----------


## Kacper

Pron. Mee-ah-roo-ey. Eyneeyan Akayanea, another made-up language.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Ndoto - Dreams
Kota - To Dream

Nobody rocks swahili around here?

----------


## camera_man1231

Brasilian Portugese - Sonho

----------


## Atilaz

Norwegian

Dream = Drøm

Dreams = Drømmer

Meatcakes = Kjøttkaker


Julefeiring = Christmas celebrations

God jul = Merry christmas

 :Sad:

----------


## Asymptote

I'm surprised nobody did this one yet:

lojban: senva

"To dream about x" would be "senva x" (I think.)

----------


## Kromoh

::D: 

And the japanese pronunciation is really you-meh I say

----------


## Mond

Hungarian

dream: álom

----------


## Miyou

Na'vi (language from Avatar): Unil

----------


## catzisconfus

ehm dream in dutch is droom, not wensdroom ಠ_ಠ

----------


## Brunor2

Portuguese (BR): *Sonho*.
Dreaming: *Sonhando*
Lucid Dream: *Sonho lúcido*

Yeah... that's it  :tongue2:

----------


## Armistice

> I've created my own language too(and used it quite a lot in a role play game on-line), in which dream is meadr. Dreaming would be ngmieadr. This language of mine is actually better to type and write than to actually pronounce.  If you can figure out a pronuciation, more power to you.



I'd say them as "meh-A-dur" and "ng-me-eh-A-dur

German- To dream- träumen

Faroese:
Dream- dreymur
Dream/ aspiration- droyma (I think.  Can't exactly tell from the site I'm using)

Used in sentences (well, a song)

Tróndur droymdi dreymarnar- Tróndur dreamt the dreams

... at mangt kann bera í dreyma- ... that many things may come to dreams

----------


## Klayman

Hungarian: álom

----------


## HumanNoMore

Na'vi: unil
English: dream

----------


## tambu

Estonian: uni 
(just like Finnish  :tongue2: )

----------


## JackALope2323

English: Dream

Esperanto: Songhi

----------

